# Showing With a Overfull Udder



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a doe who is a very heavy producer, by the time she has reached/surpassed the 12hour fill point her udder is very tight, to the point where she waddles around it. I was wondering if it would be okay if I milked her out a bit before showing her? Not enough to make a huge difference but enough to release some of the pressure. Or would it be best to just leave it and wait until we are finished showing?
Thank you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't want her going over a 14-16hr fill ever, so if her udder feels like a brick and might start leaking at 12hrs, I would say milk her to where she'll be at a 10hr fill in the show ring. You still want her udder to be firm, but not overly hard, or leaking at all.

You might just have to deal with whatever time you have to though, a lot of shows have pre show milkouts, so they know you're at 12hrs or so by the time you're in the ring the next day.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd agree that it's probably better to just milk her out a little later than you normally would (10 hr fill vs 12) than to let her fill for 12, then milk out a bit. I've found that after milking, even if it's only a couple squirts, their udder can get a mildly wrinkled/droopy look. Just my opinion...


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

Many shows have a pre-show milk out when everyone must completely empty the udders, but nothing says you can't also milk out at a later time too so your doe doesn't over udder before her time in the ring. Best is to find out about what time she should show and then adjust milk out time from there. An example we had Toggs and generally they showed in the afternoon so we would milk out again at midnight or sometime after depending on expected time in the ring.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is nothing worse than seeing a poor over uddered doe walking like she has a beach ball 
between her legs! You need to do what you think is best for you and the doe. Everyone gave good
advice! 

Good luck at your show!


----------

